# Pork Chops tonight



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 30, 2006)

Brined these bad boys up today and grilled them when I came home. I used my own rub for a change (No, it's not for sale)  Sauce them with SBR Original. Came out nice and juicie.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 30, 2006)

Looks tasty bud!


You have a rub too? [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looks tasty bud!
> 
> 
> You have a rub too? [smilie=banana.gif]



Yeah, buy 0, get none free!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 30, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just fill that hat you never wear with it and ship it out


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 30, 2006)

You will see me in it the next time I'm making sausage! Probably next week gonna make another batch.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 30, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> You will see me in it the next time I'm making sausage! Probably next week gonna make another batch.


----------



## john a (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking good, love pork chops off the grill. Is that the basting sauce in the bottle with the blue label?


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 1, 2006)

Those are some thick cut chops.  Looking real good Nick.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 1, 2006)

Chops look good...I'd be happy to taste test your rub....before you put it into production.....


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 1, 2006)

Good looking chops Nick!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 1, 2006)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> Looking good, love pork chops off the grill. Is that the basting sauce in the bottle with the blue label?



I basted my insides with that last night!


----------

